# Shuttle, Ruby/Horsethief



## heyben (Aug 14, 2016)

Rimrock adventures:


Shuttle – Rimrock Adventures Reservations



You can add a couple of miles to the start and launch from their ramp. Bonus is that your vehicle can stay in their parking lot instead of the sometimes sketchy Loma lot.


----------



## Big Splash (Sep 13, 2021)

I have used RimRock before, no complaints. 



Shuttle – Rimrock Adventures Reservations


----------



## Bill Baker (Sep 20, 2021)

I just spoke with a nice person at Rim Rock, and I think they will nicely take care of the shuttle. Thanks muchly for the info. See you on the river.


----------



## LLubchenco (Nov 23, 2016)

ride yer bike! Lovely way to shuttle those sections!


----------



## Lasercat (May 7, 2021)

It's a 32 mile bike ride from the ranger station back to Loma on gravel & sandy roads. Not my idea of a good time, and I definitely wouldn't my boat unattended for multiple hours at Loma with all my expensive gear on it...


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

Not much help on the shuttle as we always set our own, but we floated it this weekend and a friend group was on it last weekend...

Bear activity is high in the area this year (didn't see any but were asked by rangers), and bugs were not an issue for either weekends. The W word was miserable both days on both weekends... I typically don't get sore from rowing, but my entire body is still talking to me on Tuesday morning! 

Have a great float!!!


----------



## Davenport (May 19, 2016)

+1 for RimRock


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Nthing Rimrock. They've handled somewhat complicated group shuttles for us in the past with no issues.


----------



## sunshinesallie (Apr 26, 2018)

Ripper said:


> Not much help on the shuttle as we always set our own, but we floated it this weekend and a friend group was on it last weekend...
> 
> Bear activity is high in the area this year (didn't see any but were asked by rangers), and bugs were not an issue for either weekends. The W word was miserable both days on both weekends... I typically don't get sore from rowing, but my entire body is still talking to me on Tuesday morning!
> 
> Have a great float!!!


yeah goddamn upstream George Dubya this past weekend has me hurting still too. start early, @Bill Baker, especially if you don’t have anyone to switch off with!


----------



## Therealjohnjohnmiller (May 5, 2021)

Rimrocker is the way to go. if you launch in fruita at 3500 only adds about an hr or 1.5 to the first day and makes it way easier that dealing with loma shitshow.


----------



## mfinco (Oct 18, 2020)

Have used both Rimrock and most recently (July) American Spirit. Both were great. American Spirit maybe $10 cheaper.


----------



## HtotheJ (May 19, 2010)

We are going for the 2nd time this year, and have used American Spirit for many years. Always do a great job at a reasonable price:






American Spirit Car Shuttle | Vehicle shuttles for river runners and mountain bikers


Providing safe, reliable car shuttle service for river runners floating various sections of the Colorado, Gunnison and Dolores rivers, and for bikers riding the Kokopelli and other trails



www.americanspiritcarshuttle.net





“Register” on the site and they will reach out to confirm details, then you’re all set 👍


----------



## Bill Baker (Sep 20, 2021)

Therealjohnjohnmiller said:


> Rimrocker is the way to go. if you launch in fruita at 3500 only adds about an hr or 1.5 to the first day and makes it way easier that dealing with loma shitshow.


Thank you for the suggestion, which looks like good advice that I will follow. Pardon my ignorance, but what does "launch in Fruita at 3500" mean? I know that Fruita is a town, but I don't know what "3500" represents.


----------



## Bill Baker (Sep 20, 2021)

Bill Baker said:


> Thank you for the suggestion, which looks like good advice that I will follow. Pardon my ignorance, but what does "launch in Fruita at 3500" mean? I know that Fruita is a town, but I don't know what "3500" represents.


I think I just figured it out. I assume that this refers to 3500 cfs, but please steer me straight if this is incorrect.


----------

